# temperature gadget



## abstractposer

is there any free temperture gadget for windows vista? i want to be able to see my cpu temp. and other components. and is there any other gadgets you would recommend?


----------



## SirKenin

http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=d5391210-e7fe-47af-9372-b47eeefcb275&bt=1&pl=1

??


----------



## abstractposer

thank man


----------

